# Infusing My Own Cigars



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

I picked up a bundle of yard burners (Nestor Plesencia 2004) from CI - 24 sticks for $19.99. Actually, they are not that bad given the price p

Anyway, I wanted to know if anyone has or if it even possible to infuse cigars at home?

I love JAVA cigars but cannot always afford them - so I was thinking of infusing these stogies myself. I tend to like that chococately/coffee infusion and wanted to try to replicate that flavor profile. 

I was goning to try it out with several ciagrs and see how they turned out before doing a larger number.

Any help would be appreciated :tu


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Do a search. There is a very large thread regarding this. :tu
Was on the 2nd page:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74594


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

While I don't generally like infused cigars...I do partake in the Java wafe once in a blue moon...Usually when I'm lighting it for one of my biotches...

I think a coffee infused cigar may actually be pretty interesting...

I think if you simply grind some espresso beans (preferably one you just roasted at home)...and put them in an airtight container with a cigar....I wouldn't lay the cigar right on the coffee since that could turn into an oily mess...especially with the darker roasts....Use one of those little white tables that come in a pizza box's...Do those still come with pizza?... Otherwise use anything to elevate the cigar a bit..

I think...if it's fresh ground coffee, it will let off co2 like it normally does...and will build pressure in the airtight container...just like how mason jars tops get distended a day after putting in fresh roasted coffee...I think this presser would really infuse the cigar....

If you use the method I just came up with while sitting in my boxers drinking coffee let me know how it works.


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

paul95se said:


> Do a search. There is a very large thread regarding this. :tu
> Was on the 2nd page:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74594


I don't know if I have a Mason jar, I can always buy one - no biggie. But do you think this would work in an airtight Tupperware container?

How long should I keep the cigar "locked up"?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

slider9499 said:


> I don't know if I have a Mason jar, I can always buy one - no biggie. But do you think this would work in an airtight Tupperware container?
> 
> How long should I keep the cigar "locked up"?


I really dont know for sure....I dont think the tupperware would works as I doubt it can take the pressure coffee can leach....get a big mason jar or a small one with smaller cigars....

1 week should do it....since it's under pressure

*again* speaking right out of my ass here


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is a quick update...

I ground up some chocolate, coffee and cocoa powder and placed it at the bottom of a ceramic mason jar along with three cigars.

I placed the cigars on a little pedestal so none of the mixture would get in and taint the tobacco and sealed the jar.

After several days I opened the jar for the first time, the inital aroma on the cigars was pretty good; a nice coffee and cocoa combo - just what I was looking for. 

I then...

added one small dessert cup (about 3 ounces or so) of hot, fresh brewed coffee on top of the grounded mixture and placed the cigars back on the pedestal and sealed the lid. The steam from the coffee will add a nice blast of humidity and moisture into the sticks to make sure they do not get hard. It will also help infuse the aromas faster into the tobacco then simply using the dry mixture.

I will revisit the sticks in about 3-4 days to see how they are doing and get back to you with an update.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

slider, any update from this experiment?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

William, don't hold your breath, this is 4 years old and he has -371RG, not sure he is coming back...


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wlai said:


> slider, any update from this experiment?


Doubt it... 3 year old thread


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn, I was just getting into it too!


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

The guy probably vowed to never smoke cigars again after smoking whatever he had basting in a coffee steam bath. 

Not sure ill ever understand why people who smoke tobacco go to great lengths to hide the taste of said tobacco.
MrR


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Figured as much. But it sounded like a mad science experiment and it is always fun to find out how (badly or not) it turns out.

I find the Tabak Especial Negra line by Drew Estate can be pretty good, I just wish they'll stop painting the cap with the sweet stuff. I always wipe it off with a wet napkin and then it's all good. It doesn't hide the tobacco flavor at all, just enhancing it a bit with coffee aroma, which is present in most of the smoke I like anyway. Artificial, sure, but it's enjoyable for a change.

But they sure are expensive for what it is, and if the home infusion works, I'd try it myself with some inexpensive maduro sticks. But then again, I like to play.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wlai said:


> figured as much. but it sounded like a mad science experiment and it is always fun to find out how (badly or not) it turns out


I have done this with Bailey's irish cream though, with some Navarro rockets from thompson and it did improve them. (from damn its thompson to ehh its smokable). but as a general rule I dont like infused sticks.

oh ans PS: I let the couple I did this with sit for about 3 months with the Bailey's


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

anyo91 said:


> I have done this with Bailey's irish cream though, with some Navarro rockets from thompson and it did improve them. (from damn its thompson to ehh its smokable). but as a general rule I dont like infused sticks.
> 
> oh ans PS: I let the couple I did this with sit for about 3 months with the Bailey's


The Bailey's didn't curdle?


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Quietville said:


> The Bailey's didn't curdle?


Thats what I was thinking, after 3 months I'd think the Baileys would either curdle of mold. 
I've actually been thinking about grabbing a few sticks and letting the rest on a bed of coffee grounds though, just havn't found the right stick to start with.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I packed some cheap Taboo mixed filler cigars in fresh ground coffee for about a month back when I first got on Puff. I had a friend who always grabbed my Tabak Especial's, so I was looking for a cheaper alternative. It made them too oily, but after a few months in a humi they werent that bad. They did seem to have more of a coffee taste on the cigar, rather than in the smoke. I guess I need to smoke one and see what a year has done to them. Maybe some improvment? I'll let you know this evening after I smoke one.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Do tell us how it turned out, Adam!

Thinking about it some more, I am going to use my vacuum sealer jar to infuse with grounds like you did. I remember that they said for marinating meats, the vacuum help draw the marinating liquid into the meats, so that may also work with cigars.


----------



## bombsquadmike007 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen the liquid drops that they sell but I never tried any of them.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Wlai said:


> I find the Tabak Especial Negra line by Drew Estate can be pretty good, I just wish they'll stop painting the cap with the sweet stuff. I always wipe it off with a wet napkin and then it's all good.


You could just light the cap and puff from the foot.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Treadwell said:


> You could just light the cap and puff from the foot.


Are you being serious? Wouldn't the wrapper unravel without part of the cap?


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

No. The integrity of the cigar isn't dependent on the cap.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quietville said:


> The Bailey's didn't curdle?


I replaced the Bailey several times. Sorry wasn't too spicific haha:couch2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Thats what I was thinking, after 3 months I'd think the Baileys would either curdle of mold.
> I've actually been thinking about grabbing a few sticks and letting the rest on a bed of coffee grounds though, just havn't found the right stick to start with.


Pick up a bundle of 30 Year old Hondurans from Loren Gomez.

They should work fine for this.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Wlai said:


> Do tell us how it turned out, Adam!
> 
> Thinking about it some more, I am going to use my vacuum sealer jar to infuse with grounds like you did. I remember that they said for marinating meats, the vacuum help draw the marinating liquid into the meats, so that may also work with cigars.


Im sorry that I didnt get around to smoking one last night. A friend came over with some micro-brewery beers, and when they were gone, we hit my scotch, one thing led to another and now Im hung over. LOL. Ill try to smoke one later today.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Quietville said:


> The Bailey's didn't curdle?


Shouldn't.
according to wiki:

"The alcohol - referred to as "spirits" on the company website - and cream, together with some whiskey, are homogenized to form an emulsion with the aid of an emulsifier containing refined vegetable-oil. This process prevents separation of the alcohol and cream during storage. The quantity of other ingredients is not known but they include natural herbs and sugar.[5] According to the manufacturer no preservatives are required as the alcohol content preserves the cream."


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

How about using one of those Foodsaver containers.

Sucking the air out I think would open up the cigars to accept whatever is in there to infuse it better.

If you've never seen marshmallows in one, they grow to a couple times regular size when the air is removed.

Not saying cigars would grow in there, but the I assume it would "open them up" just a little.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Im smoking one of my coffee "infused" cigars now. It has a fairly bitter coffee taste to the wrapper, but the smoke only has a mild hint of coffee. Nothing like a Java or Tabak Especial. Or at least in the first 1/3. I'll update after I finish it. I think under a vaccume in a jar may help.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Almost as soon as I made my last post the coffee flavor picked up, but it was not the sweetish flavor of the Tabak and Java's, but a somewhat bitter, more coffee like flavor. More like the hints of coffee that you get in some cigars, but stronger. Not too bad to be honest. It did get very stong as I nubbed it, and almost too bitter in the last half an inch that I smoked.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for letting us know how that turned out. So, how much and what kind of coffee did you use? How high off the grounds was the cigar, etc. Details man!


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Nice! Thanks for letting us know how that turned out. So, how much and what kind of coffee did you use? How high off the grounds was the cigar, etc. Details man!


Haha, I love the phrase "off the grounds". Bet you never said that before!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Rackir said:


> Nice! Thanks for letting us know how that turned out. So, how much and what kind of coffee did you use? How high off the grounds was the cigar, etc. Details man!


When I did it, I packed the cigars in coffee. In a cigar box that was in a big ziploc bag.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Alright i'm going to try doing it myself, i will let you guys know in 6 months, if i remember


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's hope u remember better than the last guy hah.
Closest I've come to infusing cigars was putting some crappy thompson cigars in with some acid infused tobacco that comes in the boxes. Not sure if it worked thou, they tasted bad going in and bad coming out hah.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

here's an old thread on the topic: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../74594-self-infused-cigars-anybody-tried.html

My attempt didn't yield great results FWIW.


----------

